# Which Strobe Kit?



## guastellaf (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey All,

Im looking to upgrade my current lighting kit. Right now I have 2 580ExII with the Canon battery packs CP-E4 on both. One is set up to shoot through a soft box and one I use with a Gary Fong snoot for a hair light. Both work good but I need to upgrade. Im shooting mostly portraits and my work load has just increased so, I want to get something that can handle the work load without me worrying about over heating and recycle time. 

What I've been looking at:

Dynalite MK8-1222:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/750785-REG/Dynalite_MK8_1222_MK8_1222_RoadMax_800_W_s.html

also, the Alien Bees/Einstein Kits.

Anyone have any other suggestions or thoughts on these 2 kits??


Thank you so much,
Francesco


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 6, 2012)

I've used dynalites in the past and used einsteins bigger brother, white lightnings... I think the WL is much more solid and dependable... to me, at least many years ago, dynalites felt more like a toy... good for location shooting, at times, but not packing much power. They could be much better now but I would look into the einteins... Then alien bees and then dynalites.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you thought about going used? Hit your local CraigsList or camera stores, or local ebay and see what's around for lighting. Either monolights like the Alien Bees/Einstein, or a pack & head setup.

I just got a 4 heads, stands, shoot-thru umbrellas, 2 barn doors, 1 880w/s pack for $400. It's a (very, very) old Novotron, with limited controls (880 & 440 power on the pack, 1+ heads have full/half setting), but with aperture and/or ND filters you can get more control. Works fine, going to use them this week in fact, so amazing timing.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

I highly recommend this kit
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/674263-REG/Elinchrom_EL_20815KIT_D_Lite_IT_400Ws_2_Light.html

really good quality and good price
nice and portable too


----------



## bycostello (Mar 8, 2012)

what are you shooting that needs machine gunning?

I use stobes for everything, I just take my time between shots..


----------



## Old Shooter (Mar 12, 2012)

I have always enjoyed my White Lightnings!

When you start shooting studio with WYSIWYG modeling lamps; you will love it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2012)

I really like the PCB Einstein 640 for a combination of flexibility, power, ease of use, and value. The Buff modifiers are well-built and reasonably priced, too (I usually use a 48" octabox w/ grid). You can keep your 580's for hair lights, etc., and start with one monolight as key.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 12, 2012)

if i was to start again it would be quantum flashes of some sort...


----------

